# allge. Datenbankfragen



## ichIchich (26. Aug 2007)

Könnt ihr mir bitte mal einen kleine Tipps geben, wie ich Java mit Datenbank verbinden kann.


----------



## AlArenal (26. Aug 2007)

FAQ lesen, Tutorials lesen, Forumsuche anwerfen. Stichwort: JDBC


----------



## metaltiffy (20. Sep 2007)

So sollte das funktionieren..
Musst nur die richtigen Treiber einsetzten und den usernamen und password . Außerdem dein namen deiner datenbank einsetzten..


Zugang auf Datenbank

Treiber runterladen (http://www.oracle.com/technology//software/tech/java/sqlj_jdbc) und einbinden.
Verbindung herstellen:
Class.forName("oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver");
cn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbcracle:thindebmu502.server.arvato-systems.de:1485BOTBIP1", USER, PASSWD);
Bedeutung:  („jdbcracle:thin hostname oder IP ”: Port : SID );

In Klasse muss ein jar eingebunden werden…

 Open Run Dialoq
 Classpath
 falls dort nicht ojdbc.jar eingetragen ist auf „Add External JARs“ und eintragen

Beispielfunktion für Zugang 


```
import java.sql.*;

public class MainDB {

	Connection cn = null;
	final static String USER = "username";
	final static String PASSWD = "password";

	// ---main-------------------------------------------------
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		try {
			MainDB db = new MainDB();
			db.open();
		} catch (Exception ex) {
			System.out.println("Fehler in main");
			ex.printStackTrace();
		}

	}

	public void open() throws Exception {
		// Treiber laden und Connection erzeugen
		try {
			Class.forName("oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver");
			cn = DriverManager.getConnection(
					"jdbc:oracle:thin:@debmu.server.arvato-systems.de:1485:DBOTBIP", USER, PASSWD);
			System.out.println("open durchlaufen");
		} catch (Exception ex) {
			ex.printStackTrace();
		}

	}
}
```

Beispiel zum einlesen einer Tabelle in eine Tabelle



> import java.sql.*;
> import org.eclipse.swt.SWT;
> import org.eclipse.swt.events.SelectionAdapter;
> import org.eclipse.swt.events.SelectionEvent;
> ...


----------

